# carrying in hospitals



## sigsas68 (Jun 5, 2008)

i just want a clarification here is it legal to carry in hospitals i have heard both yes and no. i have tried to search but have not found anything. also when driving do i tell the officer right away or not at all?


thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

I am not a lawyer (and I don't play one on TV!), but I can not imagine that there is a "universal" law that would cover all hospitals across the country as it would seem more appropriate that each entity would want to set their own policy.

A quick Wiki search on "hospital accreditation" shows that there are no less than 6 organizations in the United States that make some attempt at standardizing the health care industry. The article goes on to say


> "The different accreditation schemes vary in quality, size, intent and the skill of their marketing. They also vary considerable in terms of the cost incurred by hospitals and healthcare institutions. They have varying degrees of commitment to assessing medical ethical standards and clinical standards."


Obviously there are no standards for providing health care from one hospital to the next, so why would there be some provision that would say whether or not hospitals in general would allow you to carry your weapon?

I hope this helps.

Happy Shooting,
Scott


----------



## sigsas68 (Jun 5, 2008)

im talking of the major hospitals in Rochester ,NY like RGH and strong


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I'm afraid you're going to hear a lot of "this is the wrong place for legal advice" replies. Your best bet is to talk to your local police department, and your state attorney general's office.

Laws on hospital carry *will* vary wildly from state to state, so you'll need to find out exactly what is legal to do in your state. That said, I can't say I've heard of any laws specifically covering hospitals. I am also not a lawyer, though, so make sure you do your homework.

KG


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

sigsas68 said:


> i have tried to search but have not found anything.


Dumb question, have you contacted the hospital directly? Every hospital has some sort of public information officer.

University of Rochester Medical Center 
Public Relations and Communications
601 Elmwood Ave., Box 643 
Rochester, N.Y. 14642
(585) 275-3676

Rochester General Hospital
1425 Portland Ave.
Rochester, NY 14621
(585) 922 - 4000


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Contact the hospital directly and get the answer straight from them. Then contact the police and see what they say, since they would be the ones arresting you (if you weren't allowed to carry), they would know. 

IIRC, you do not have to notify the officer of you CCW status in NY. That being said, I think it's best to be upfront and let the officer know you have your CCW and your gun is located ____, how would you like me to proceed? If, for some reason, you ended up on the outside of the car and were being frisked, it would probably be better for you to have previously disclosed that you were armed instead of trying to explain to the officer you have a permit for that while spitting out asphalt.


----------



## kingnova (Jan 20, 2009)

Here is a link to the CCW rules for each State of the U.S.
http://www.handgunlaw.us/


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks kingnova! Now I know that in Missouri at least, you CAN NOT carry a weapon into a publicly accessable hospital!

Happy Shooting,
Scott


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Todd is right concerning telling cops about a CCW on your person. Some states require you to tell and officer about a CCW and some do not. However is it just common courtesy and in your best interest to be up front and tell them.

I actually had an experience with this the other night. I got pulled over last night coming back from a friends house. I had never had to tell a cop I was carrying but I always was told that if you are ever pulled over and you have a gun in the car let the cop know up front. If you have a CCL hand it to him along with your drivers license when you give it to him. That is what I did because last night I happened to have my glock 26 in my holster on my right hip. I pulled over, rolled down the window and turned the car off. When he asked for my license and registration I also took out my CCL and handed it to him. He asked if the weapon was on me or in the car. I told him it was on me. He told me to carefully put it on the dash and not make any sudden movements. Then he second guessed himself and asked if I would rather him take it. I told him to do whatever made him more comfortable. He instructed me to put my hands on the wheel and lean forward and he would remove the pistol from my holster. I complied and he took my pistol. He said I was speeding but I shouldn't have even bothered telling him about the gun because he was only going to write me a warning. I told him that I knew I didn't have to tell him but I figured any officer would appreciate knowing whether or not the person they were dealing with was armed or not. He went back to the car, wrote me a warning, and then came back with the warning and my pistol. He handed me my full mag separately from my gun with the slide locked open on the gun. He said I was the first person in about 10 years he has pulled over that had a concealed weapon on them rather than just in the car. Overall it worked out well. I got a warning instead of a ticket and got to deal with a calm cop instead of a pissed one. I didn't treat him like a pain in my ass so he didn't treat me like I was one in his.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

New York's Firearms and Weapons laws. If you live in NY, Find it, Buy it Read it (No i have no affiliation with this. just a good publishment) Written by a NYSP (ret) and an Attorney.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

truman565 said:


> Todd is right concerning telling cops about a CCW on your person. Some states require you to tell and officer about a CCW and some do not. However is it just common courtesy and in your best interest to be up front and tell them.
> 
> I actually had an experience with this the other night. I got pulled over last night coming back from a friends house. I had never had to tell a cop I was carrying but I always was told that if you are ever pulled over and you have a gun in the car let the cop know up front. If you have a CCL hand it to him along with your drivers license when you give it to him. That is what I did because last night I happened to have my glock 26 in my holster on my right hip. I pulled over, rolled down the window and turned the car off. When he asked for my license and registration I also took out my CCL and handed it to him. He asked if the weapon was on me or in the car. I told him it was on me. He told me to carefully put it on the dash and not make any sudden movements. Then he second guessed himself and asked if I would rather him take it. I told him to do whatever made him more comfortable. He instructed me to put my hands on the wheel and lean forward and he would remove the pistol from my holster. I complied and he took my pistol. He said I was speeding but I shouldn't have even bothered telling him about the gun because he was only going to write me a warning. I told him that I knew I didn't have to tell him but I figured any officer would appreciate knowing whether or not the person they were dealing with was armed or not. He went back to the car, wrote me a warning, and then came back with the warning and my pistol. He handed me my full mag separately from my gun with the slide locked open on the gun. He said I was the first person in about 10 years he has pulled over that had a concealed weapon on them rather than just in the car. Overall it worked out well. I got a warning instead of a ticket and got to deal with a calm cop instead of a pissed one. I didn't treat him like a pain in my ass so he didn't treat me like I was one in his.


I'm surprised he leaned into the car to get it. That really put him in a compromised position and if your intent was not good, you could have had him at a serious disadvantage.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

> I'm surprised he leaned into the car to get it. That really put him in a compromised position and if your intent was not good, you could have had him at a serious disadvantage.


I was a bit surprised too. I figured he would have me step out of the car before disarming me but that is what he said he was comfortable with so I didn't argue.


----------



## sigsas68 (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks for the input guys i call RGH and was told that i am allowed as long as i have a permit which i do. they said they would like for me to leave it in my vehicle but i don't have to.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Only places I won't carry because I know that it is prohibited are federal and state buildings (court house, post office). As for Home Depot, hospitals or the local grocery store, as abstract examples, I don't know and don't care if they are ccw freindly or not. Sorry. If by some strange and remote chance I was to be discovered carrying then the extent of that establishments authority over me is to ask me to leave. If I comply then that is the end of it. However, if my response was arguementative or I created a fuss and refused to leave with the my rights this, my rights that routine then I would expect legalities could then come into play such as disturbing the peace, tresspassing, etc.

Knowing and understanding the laws in your state is important and will help you make these go no go choices. I understand the system in the State I reside and know that other than hoot and holler a bit they really can't touch me providing I cooperate and leave their establishment. In other states YMMV and a bit of research would be needed to make good decisions.

+1 the advice already given regarding disclosure to a police officer. I vote to disclose.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Only places I won't carry because I know that it is prohibited are federal and state buildings (court house, post office). As for Home Depot, hospitals or the local grocery store, as abstract examples, I don't know and don't care if they are ccw freindly or not. Sorry. If by some strange and remote chance I was to be discovered carrying then the extent of that establishments authority over me is to ask me to leave. If I comply then that is the end of it. However, if my response was arguementative or I created a fuss and refused to leave with the my rights this, my rights that routine then I would expect legalities could then come into play such as disturbing the peace, tresspassing, etc.
> 
> Knowing and understanding the laws in your state is important and will help you make these go no go choices. I understand the system in the State I reside and know that other than hoot and holler a bit they really can't touch me providing I cooperate and leave their establishment. In other states YMMV and a bit of research would be needed to make good decisions.


Unfortunately here in NC, the signs carry weight. And unlike Texas (first state that came to mind) there is no "legal sign requirements". A store can scrawl NO GUNS ALLOWED on a piece of cardboard with a crayon and it's legal. If you're found to be carrying, they can call the cops and you will be charged with criminal trespass. That will also pretty much guarantee loss of your CCW permit. Because of that, if a store has a sign, for us it comes down to a choice of disarming or finding another store that is gun friendly. Ignoring the signs here is not an option.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Todd said:


> Unfortunately here in NC, the signs carry weight. And unlike Texas (first state that came to mind) there is no "legal sign requirements". A store can scrawl NO GUNS ALLOWED on a piece of cardboard with a crayon and it's legal. If you're found to be carrying, they can call the cops and you will be charged with criminal trespass. That will also pretty much guarantee loss of your CCW permit. Because of that, if a store has a sign, for us it comes down to a choice of disarming or finding another store that is gun friendly. Ignoring the signs here is not an option.


whixh brings up a point i want to tell you here todd instead of in the boycott post as i dont want to clutter that up. at the Kroegers i was at recently in Atlanta (3 of them) none had a sign posted. so it may not be a corporat rule. but the signs carry no weight in GA, and all they can do is ask you to leave. after that they can charge trespassing if you do not leave.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

niadhf said:


> whixh brings up a point i want to tell you here todd instead of in the boycott post as i dont want to clutter that up. at the Kroegers i was at recently in Atlanta (3 of them) none had a sign posted. so it may not be a corporat rule. but the signs carry no weight in GA, and all they can do is ask you to leave. after that they can charge trespassing if you do not leave.


Yeah, I asked Kroger if that was a corporate policy or left to manager discretion. I'm still waiting for an answer. Now with your info, I'm thinking manager. No matter though as if they let the manager make the choice, I'm still forced to choose the ability to protect myself and shop elsewhere or shop there unarmed. Since I have a choice of about 6 other supermarkets in a 10 mile radius, I'll give one without a NO GUNS sign my business.

The other thread is not so much as a call to boycott thread, it's more of a "Hey, these businesses don't allow guns, and you're like me who tries not to do business with companies that have anti-gun policies, here's a list" thread. :smt033


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Todd said:


> Unfortunately here in NC, the signs carry weight. And unlike Texas (first state that came to mind) there is no "legal sign requirements". A store can scrawl NO GUNS ALLOWED on a piece of cardboard with a crayon and it's legal. If you're found to be carrying, they can call the cops and you will be charged with criminal trespass. That will also pretty much guarantee loss of your CCW permit. Because of that, if a store has a sign, for us it comes down to a choice of disarming or finding another store that is gun friendly. Ignoring the signs here is not an option.


I don't think Tuefelhunden was saying to ignore signs in his post...he didn't even mention signs...

KG


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow that is too bad Todd. I lived in NC for a time (actually really liked it) but did not carry. Well it all goes to show that we can't be too careful and must be up to speed on our respective local laws.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

kg333 said:


> I don't think Tuefelhunden was saying to ignore signs in his post...he didn't even mention signs...
> 
> KG


I read it as he lives in a state that even if there is a sign, you still can go in and if "caught", must leave if asked to.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Wow that is too bad Todd. I lived in NC for a time (actually really liked it) but did not carry. Well it all goes to show that we can't be too careful and must be up to speed on our respective local laws.


One reason why I can't wait to move back to FL .... better CCW laws! :mrgreen:


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I must add that carrying in a school is a felony, why would I put that here because some hospitals are schools as well, just something to consider


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

In Texas - you can unless it is posted. And, the sign has to have specific language in English and Spanish, and in certain size letters - the sign comes out to being almost 3 feet long or wide, if its done properly.


----------



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

*no*

hi , I was told no legal carry in public buildings in NY , including hospitals , zorro


----------



## ericridebike (Mar 22, 2009)

Most of the hospitals I have worked in (Mississippi, California, and North Carolina) have no gun signs. I've worked mainly in ER's and it is especially so through those entrances, with many having armed security and metal detectors. But, like said before, rules/laws will vary depending on your location.


----------

